# Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, 7, 8



## jgattian (Dec 13, 2006)

My Tivo must have updated overnight. Lost 30 second skip and clock which I was able to put both back. I can not get the Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, 7, 8 to work in the now playing list. I miss having the show discriptions display without having to select each individual episode or show. 

Was this feature eliminated with the latest update?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Read all message threads which have 6.3e in the title


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't have a TiVo that can use that particular code, but i seem to remember that it is TU TD TU 7 8. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I don't have a TiVo that can use that particular code, but i seem to remember that it is TU TD TU 7 8. But, I could be wrong.


It doesn't matter which one it was, the hack was eliminated in 6.3e.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I probably would have seen that if I had the interest to read the 6.3e threads.


----------



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

I just somehow want it back. I don't care how. Loved it. UDU78.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

hyde76 said:


> I just somehow want it back. I don't care how. Loved it. UDU78.


Revert back to 6.2? That's about the only option.


----------



## BradL1279 (Jan 30, 2003)

that will suck, i loved that hack too


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

DRAT! I just noticed this. GRRRR.. Why did it have to be taken out? I know it is only one extra click per show to get the episode information, but dang.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

I can't find the TiVoPony post where he talked about why this went away from the standalone box.

Seems like it was a victim of a change in the development platform or middleware they used.

Perhaps we could push TiVo to get it back in all platforms. I can't imagine anyone not liking it. I find it very valuable on the now playing list but I wish the detail preview was on more screens and could display details of seasonpasses, wishlists, etc.


----------



## leftstrat (Apr 18, 2005)

I just got the 6.3e patch, and I can't seem to get my 30 second skip back. Is it still SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-3-0-SELECT?. I get buzzes when I type in the 3 and 0.. 

I'm going to miss that feature more than anything else...


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

sps30s still works...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Ignore the bongs when entering the 3 and 0. Although it can entered while watching live TV, it works better while watching a recording.


----------



## leftstrat (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, thanks. I got worried there.


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

Slow-0-Record-Up and Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select restored nicely on my SAT-T60 after this week's reboot, fwiw.


----------



## TCS-DTiVo (Jul 23, 2004)

orome said:


> Slow-0-Record-Up and Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select restored nicely on my SAT-T60 after this week's reboot, fwiw.


What does "Slow-0-Record-Up" do?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

TCS-DTiVo said:


> What does "Slow-0-Record-Up" do?


I believe that this command will sort the Now Playing list by name.

S-O-R-T

Slow
0
Record
Thumbs-Up


----------



## TCS-DTiVo (Jul 23, 2004)

TCS-DTiVo said:


> What does "Slow-0-Record-Up" do?





**** Red said:


> I believe that this command will sort the Now Playing list by name.
> 
> S-O-R-T
> 
> ...


No code needed for that. It is already available by pressing Enter at the Now Playing List. You can then sort by date or alphabetically.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

That code is still needed for series 1 DirecTV TiVos like the T60.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

I was so disappointed today when I finally made a phone call on both my units (after about 300 days). When I saw that 6.3e was on my HDVR2, the first thing I thought of was, "uh oh, I betcha that TU, TD, TU, 7, 8 is not gonna work."

Oh, woe is me.

Lousy... I should've never made that phone call. What was I thinking?


----------

